# -Indian Report-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I bass fished Indian Lake on Monday and Tuesday morning of this week. There were three of us in my boat. The wind was almost non-existent and there was a high bright sky. It's low. Watch your lower unit!

Report:

1 - Did not get a bite/blow-up (both days) on any of our topwater lures.
2 - We saw hundreds of dead fish floating singly throughout the lake. The buzzards were in the trees ready for their feast.
3 - First morning (water temps in the upper 70s) we hit a feeder creek and docks early to no avail. Then covered water with crankbaits on a variety of shorelines. Then hit areas that had some current with finesse lures. Only two bass caught on the first day. They both hit a 3/8oz. JignVenom Dream Craw in shaded laydowns.
4 - Second morning I changed tactics and hit the lily-pads first with frogs and flippin' baits. Nothin'!
5 - Then I found a brush pile on a rip-rap wall and fished with: 5-inch Sling Worms, Slammer worms, and JignDream Craw. We caught fish on this sweet spot. And we loaded the boat (figurative speaking) for about 45-minutes (little bass) in about a 2-hundred yard stretch of rip-rap that had the brush pile we kept spot checking.
6 - As the day wore on (tempurature nearing 90-degrees) and the heat fired up. We hit the shaded areas under the docks. We only caught two more.

This lake is a twin of Buckeye Lake. And in my opinion, it's not a good lake to exercise all your bass angling skills. No deep points/no bluff walls/barely any milfoil for the critters/mud bottom/shallow almost everywhere/no humps.

Hope I didn't bore you folks.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Im gona have to say that this is the first report ive heard of, of guys not catching bass up there. Every week ive been up the bass guys have been killin em, most of them have been hitting the deep holes back in the lillypads and around the wood. Ive been fishing it since april but bass is one thing i dont go for so im not help other than the wood and holes in the pads.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

In my experience this time of year or pretty much anything after june gets tough for me on indian and sometimes on buckeye also...those bass on indian stack up in the pads and you may fish the pads for hours and hours with nothing til you hit the sweet spot. takes alooooot of patience of which i dont have alot of, im not big on making 2,000 flips into pads to get 5 bites. but if i were in a tourney id just have to suck it up.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I fish terrible at Indian lake. I have caught some nice ones but very far and few between. I bought a boat hoping that would help but have actually done worse with my boat. I keep going because its close and I'm stubborn. I go to Indian to get skunked and break stuff on my boat. I go to the GMR to catch fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Indian's a saugeye lake!!!! Some of the bass fishing guys at work avoid Indian this time of year with the hot water. I too have seen many bass caught in the channels and rock banks by the bass fishermen,fisher ladies as I putter up those channels.

When I troll the main lake when it's fairly calm,it amazes me of the size and amount of bass that jumps out there. There's some bigguns hiding under those stumps in the main lake and nobody targets them. I catch a few trolling but lose the majority due to low gear ratio reels and the bass usually rip off 20 yds of line in a heartbeat.

Majority of those bass are in front of oldfield beach and straight up through blackhawk. Especially the 3 channels outside oldfield beach that's known as the 3 fingers.Channelcat heaven there as well Tom!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

saugmon said:


> Some of the bass fishing guys at work avoid Indian this time of year with the hot water.


I agree with your co-workers for this time of year (especially this year) on this shallow impoundment. But this is where they wanted their trip.

Here's a picture of the average fish they caught on our trip. I know there are better bass in there. But this is what I found.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Learning blackhawk and oldfield are on my high priorities. My season is almost done thou, its gona be time for hunting season soon.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

your right about the hunting season....I can't see me making out after bow season starts. That is why I want to get out soon just to catch a couple eyes....Maybe I could put together a good stringer and shock and awe everyone!!!!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

speedyr said:


> your right about the hunting season....I can't see me making out after bow season starts. That is why I want to get out soon just to catch a couple eyes....Maybe I could put together a good stringer and shock and awe everyone!!!!!


You would be the man, speedy. Go for it and show us all up!


----------



## Pick0711 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pads, Pads, and more Pads at Indian in August.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm hoping to get out sunday morning. The weather's suppose to clear up and highs in the upper 70's!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've only fished there twice and my feelings about the place is this, its an OK place to go. For me there's places that's better fishing and closer to my house.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Trip #41 tomorrow morning after giving the saugeye a month off to recuperate!! This is way out of my primetime and hopefully speedyr will bring us some luck with the eyes! Got 4 new calibrated linecounters that need tested!


----------



## bucket butt (Jan 26, 2012)

took almost 13 pounds to win tourney saturday its been taking that or better all year


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone going out tomorrow eve or thursday? We'll be drifting around looking for cats and mabey an eye or crappie.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I am heading out tomorrow, in the early afternoon. I will be trolling. I am thinking about starting out south of oldfield, I'm going to try to cover lots of area. I may also hit the north south channel, there is a relatively new deep hole over there. Then if nothing, I will try the baby factory, There HAS to be some decent eyes in there. Give me a call if you want to share info, if you txt me I will have your number, and will share the info that I have tomorrow 419-234-5220 Garett


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

My buddy and I will be up after 5pm. Don't know if we are wetting a line or not. He just got my new used kicker running. Going to give it a trial run. I haven't been able to troll inland lakes since I had to give up the original one. This ones a little big but so is the boat. Should be great. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Shoot net too bad i didnt get on here before i left or ida meet up with you. We found a load of channel cats again. They were in all depths. I saw a few v boats out trollling last night/this morning into afternoon. I hit moundwood thru to dreambridge wed eve. Got em in a vary of depths on the cut shad. Had to use the trolling motor to keep moving due to lack of wind.

That was a different story for thursday thou. We hit lakeview and the ski zone all day till 1:30ish. Got alot more cats and was able to drift, had a nice decent breeze. We got 6.14 and a 7.6 lb channel cat, biggest of the trip. Right around 10ish it turned into high speed drifting as the winds came up to 15-25mph.

I tried finding the stumps in the blackhawk area but struck out. I zig zaged all over the place and didnt find jack. So after that i went to another spot and started drifting. Well the wind nixed that so i dropped anchor and tossed into the area. We managed 15 cats within a 75yrd strech. 

Found alot of weeds over by blackhawk, lake clarity bout 8" or so, and stained. Water temp was 72-78.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

A friend and I started fishing around 2:30, thought we were going to get wet. We trolled from Moundwood to Dream Bridge. We only pulled one white bass. Next we headed toward Pew and pulled an 18" saugeye. We continued to troll toward Wolf only to snag a stump, so we pulled our lines and headed back to where we caught the eye. After about 30 minutes, and no additional fish and lots of grass we pulled lines and called it a day. Of course the wind started to lay down and the sun came out on the way in, but it was time to hit Cassanos.


----------



## wapak angler (Jul 23, 2012)

I live in Wapak and don't own a boat, was wondering if anyone knew any decent places to bank fish for bass or saugeyes

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

